# Canberra REDFIN



## Merchant (Apr 9, 2013)

G'day guys,

Been a long time since I have been on here and it is safe to say I have been out on a few trips and have come up with nearly zero fish. Went to Wasp Island off Batemans Bay and caught two Sgt Baker fish, then headed to the South Durras river and caught a 66cm Flatty (of course I threw her back ).

Now I'm back in Canberra and want to start hitting the Redfin and Goldies. I went to Googong yesterday and caught JACK...in fact if I had a sail craft I would have broken a water speed record. I had to come in due to the swell being a bit much and it actually started to flood in from the rear  :shock:

Sooooooo now I want to hit the lakes around my area, those being tuggers and LBG. I know it's getting nice and warm and the reddies should be getting on the chew. Is there anyone local who is aware of any redfin on the chew? I would love to try and head out sometime tomorrow and give it a crack but only if there is reports of them firing up. I'm also looking for a "guide" if you will or a Yak buddy to fish with every now and then so that I can learn the ropes and some tips to help me out 

Any news or info regarding Redfin or Goldies this time of year will be greatly appreciated


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I haven't actually dragged my kayak out there this spring to have a look. I haven't heard a lot though.

I don't know much about Tuggers but if you troll the weedbeds around Yarralumla bay and Black Mountain Peninsula you will catch reddies.


----------



## Merchant (Apr 9, 2013)

Cheers koich, might have to give those areas a crack, would think they would be active now


----------



## Merchant (Apr 9, 2013)

also can you fish anytime during the day here in Canberra? if the temp was its best during the late morning, would the reddies still be active in the shallows or will the disappear into the deep?


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Time of day is pretty irrelevant with our fish. The time light is an issue is when the water is super clear, which it never is here.

I base my trips on what the barometer is doing. Falling barometer I won't go out, Rising barometer I'll always be out, especially if it's rising in the high teens/ early 20's. You can almost fish off winds here too, anything easterly is a rise and anything westerly is a fall.

Red knocked this up a few years ago. The weedbeds are in the same spots.









At some point when I get my shit together for the summer and get out there I'll give you a holla.


----------



## Merchant (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks heaps for the info Koich. I am planning on heading out sometime tomorrow morning after 9sm do hopefully the baro is on the rise. I appreciate the map too, makes it easier to plan my attack  I will try and troll that area around the rowing area and tower area  I have a stump jumper and some fish soft plastics so I will throw a few casts in that area and see whats there.

thanks heaps  also will be great when you can to head out and see whats there, so send me a mesg when you do.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Pretty much, once Granpop starts posting reddie hauls again you can be safe going fishing.


----------

